# Allergy season



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

And so allergy season begins....deuce started licking his paws this week and his eyes are looking red and bloodshot. I started giving him a little benadryl to prevent the licking and wiping his paws off after going outside. I'm also started giving fish oil, I used to think he was sensitive with fish but now I know potato was the problem. He will be getting a bath tonight with his tea tree oil shampoo. The grass at work was just cut and trees are blooming so I know he will be licking bad soon. Can anyone suggest any other preventative measures I can take or supplements, wipes etc?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

You can ask your vet to give zirtec (Equate). Same as Benedryl 1 mg/lb. Walmart sells a great Aveeno Oatmeal bath soak thats not rinsed off & soothing to the skin. Baby wipes are great to wipe them off with when they come in from outside.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Your doing well with wiping the feet. If you don't have a dry skin issue, I would bath as often as possible to get the pollen off. I've had 2 dogs with terrible seasonal allergies and the only solution was to give them prescription medication (a type of prednisone). I hated doing it at first, but the medication isn't long term and is actually less of a stress on the dog then the constant itching (sometimes to the point of bleeding) which we can even attest to as humans to being unbearable at times.
Good luck...this is a nasty problem that sometimes the holistic approach just won't touch


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

What type of medicine were you using? At a point where it got really bad last year Deuce was put on Temaril P. I guess if this season is as bad as last year we will have to start doing the allergy shots  Im nervous to inject him so often though. I'm even thinking of making him wear those little bootz on walks lol.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Eleanor has really bad seasonal allergies. She even was at the point of getting hot spots on her back; and chewing her feet etc. Since trying this last year I swear by it: 








She just gets 1/2 a tablet (they are big, we crush them in with canned dog food, freeze and give as treats. ) daily.


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks I'll pick some up today and see if it helps


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

TinyTails said:


> What type of medicine were you using? At a point where it got really bad last year Deuce was put on Temaril P. I guess if this season is as bad as last year we will have to start doing the allergy shots  Im nervous to inject him so often though. I'm even thinking of making him wear those little bootz on walks lol.


Yes, Temaril P is the drug we now use for the border collie. It really helps her. 
I have never done the allergy shots for any of the dogs. I know for people it takes time to build up immunity to the allergen so Meds are usually need for awhile (and sometimes quite a while). Hopefully the shots are effective sooner for dogs. I tried some Chinese herbs for her, but sadly they did not work 
I would look into the following though...



KittynKahlua said:


> Eleanor has really bad seasonal allergies. She even was at the point of getting hot spots on her back; and chewing her feet etc. Since trying this last year I swear by it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My border collie is so bad she usually goes bald on one side of her body without her Meds...I have never tried this, but am glad you found something holistic that works :cheers: I am thrilled you posted this! I hope it works for Deuce too


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah if it gets bad again we will probably have to take some temaril p - i don't like to use it since it is still part steroids  Bad for his kidneys. I'm hoping this allergy season is not as bad as last year.


----------

